# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  με κατεγραψα την ωρα που κοιμαμαι

## garida

καταρχας καλησπερα σας

γενικα δεν εχω καποιο θεμα υγειας, ειτε ψυχικης ειτε φυσικης (ελπιζω δλδ). πριν καιρο πηγα διακοπες με κατι φιλες. οι οποιες βγηκαν εξω και οταν γυρισαν εγω κοιμομουν. και μου ειπαν πως τρομαξαν γιατι σηκωθηκα ορθια στο κρεβατι..ανοιξα τα ματια μου..τις κοιταξα αγριεμενη..και ξανα επεσα για υπνο. εγω θυμομουν τπτ. οταν βεβαια το σκεφτομαι μου φαινετε ξεκαρδιστικο..τη δευτερη μερα των διακοπων βγηκαν παλι εξω και εγω φυσικα..επεσα για υπνο, γιατι ειμαι και τερμα παρτι ανιμαλ. οταν γυρισαν παλι τα ιδια. αυτη τη φορα απλα σηκωσα το κεφαλι μου και τις κοιταξα...εγω δεν θυμαμαι τπτ απαυτα..
μου ειπαν πως γενικα στριφογυριζα, κλωτσαγα, ανοιγα τα ματια μου..πανε μηνες απο τοτε, και τωρα τελευταια πεταγομαι μεστη νυχτα και πνιγομαι. κυριολεκτικα. εχει κολλησει το σαγονι μου και δεν μπορω να παρω ανασες για καποιο διαστημα. και αν δεν ανοιξει καποια μερα απλα θα πεθανω. εχω επισης πολυ εντονα ονειρα. συνεχεια ονειρευομαι ζωντανα πραματα...πχ οτι παθαινω κρισεις και τρεμει το σωμα μου η οτι ειμαι σε αλλο σπιτι και ξυπναω και νομιζω ειμαι αλλου για λιγο.
πριν χρονια επειδη ειχα μεγαλες αμυγδαλες μου ειχαν κανει ελεγχο για απνυα, αλλα δεν εχω, ουτε σλιπ γουοκιν ουτε κατι.
εχεις κανεις εμπειρια απο ιδια συμπτωματα περχαπς?

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Πάντως, μη φοβάσαι οτι κάποια στιγμή δεν θα ανοίγει το σαγόνι σου. Αν γίνει αυτό απλά θα αναπνεύσεις με την μύτη.

----------


## garida

ειναι σαν να κολλαει η γλωσσα στον ουρανισκο και δεν παιρνω απο πουθενα αερα. οταν ξανασυμβει ομως θα το παρατηρησω πιο στενα

----------


## Sonia

Μπορεί να έχεις κρυμμένες (ή όχι κρυμμένες;) ανασφάλειες και άγχος ή απλά ζωηρή φαντασία. Όταν λες τώρα τελευταία πνίγεσαι κτλ, πόσο καιρό εννοείς; Σε απασχολεί κάτι αυτό το διάστημα;

----------


## garida

οχι τπτ. εννοω κυριολεκτικα πως πνιγομαι. κλεινει ολο το συστημα και δεν μπορω να ανασανω. σαν να παθαινει κραμπα ολος ο λαιμος μου και ξυπναω γιατι δεν παιρνω αερα

----------


## Sonia

Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι κάτι οργανικό, απευθύνσου σε ένα εργαστήριο μελέτης ύπνου, αρκετά νοσοκομεία έχουν τέτοιο τμήμα πλέον. Γνωστός μου πήγε στο Ερρίκος Ντυνάν ας πούμε γιατί δεν κοιμόταν καλά.

Πάντως από αυτά που περιέγραψαν οι φίλες σου, η αίσθηση ότι δεν μπορείς να ανασάνεις δεν είναι το μόνο θέμα που έχεις, σωστά; 

Είναι λίγο περίεργη κατάσταση αυτή με τον ύπνο, ούτε οι ίδιοι οι επιστήμονες μπορούν να καταλάβουν πάντα τι παίζει 100%... Εμένα ο αδερφός μου ας πούμε είχε πολύ μεγάλα θέματα από μικρός μέχρι που μπήκε για τα καλά στην εφηβεία, μετά κοιμόταν σαν γαϊδούρι. Αλλά ως τότε μαρτυρήσαμε, άστα να πάνε. Και κανείς δεν μπορούσε να εξηγήσει τι παίζει ακριβώς.

----------


## garida

ειμαι εκτος ελλαδος δυστυχως εδω για να κανεις εξεταση υπνου δωρεαν παιρνει μηνες. πηρα εναν νευρολογο τηλ αθηνα και θα του στειλω το βιντεο μηπως καταλαβει. ουτε αυτος καταλαβε αν ειναι οργανικο η ... καποιος πανικος η κατι. ειναι καπως παραξενο διοτι δεν εχω ασθμα η απνυα το βραδυ, οποτε..ποιος ξερει

----------


## giorgos panou

εσυ γτ. δεν εβγαινες με τις φιλες σου? σε διακπες δεν εισουν? κοιμασαι πολλες ωρες? επισης, μην ηταν καπως υπερβολικες οι φιλες σου? η μην σου καναν πλακα?

----------


## garida

γιατι βγαινανε αργα και ηθελα να κοιμηθω :P νομισα κανανε πλακα, αλλα εβαλα καμερα στο δωματιο μου πριν λιγο καιρο, και ειδα οτι ολα αυτα τα κανω που και που.

----------


## akis1

δεν νομίζω πως έχεις κάποιο ψυχολογικό/ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα από την στιγμή που σου συμβαίνει μονο στον ύπνο σου είναι φαινόμενο παραψυχολογίας... 

πολύ πιθανόν να είναι να είναι κάποια οντότητα που δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα... και μιλάω πολύ σοβαρά... πριν κοιμηθείς το βραδυ να κανεις τον σταυρο σου και να λες το «Πάτερ Ημών». και αν μπορείς να έχεις κάποια εικόνα κάτω από το μαξιλάρι... μπορεί να μην τα πιστεύεις αυτά.. αλλα θα σε συμβούλευα να το παρακολούθησης λίγο το θέμα και να καταγράψεις και άλλες φορες τον ευατό σου σε video αν όντως είναι κάποια οντότητα όπως είπα όπως η μορα θα χρειαστείς κάποιον πνευματικό και θα σε βοηθήσει...! δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι τίποτα....!!! σε αυτές τις περίπτωσης η προσευχές βοηθάνε....!! . επίσης αν θέλεις να το ερευνήσεις περισσότερο το θέμα σου μπορείς να το μοιραστείς και στο metafysiko.gr

----------


## garida

αν και δεν τα πιστευω αυτα, ειναι ενδιαφεροντα. ωστοσο δεν ειμαι ορθοδοξη,η μαμα μου ειναι απο αλλη χωρα και θρησκεια. 
θα με παρακολουθησω κ αλλο να δω τι αλλο μπορει να κανω :p 
μπορει να το αγχος να δημιουργει τετοιο υπνο? αν και δεν εχω αγχος για κατι. ισως κρίσεις πανικου? η μπορει ναναι νευρολογικο. ο γιατρος μου δεν ξερει ακομα παντως

----------


## akis1

> αν και δεν τα πιστευω αυτα, ειναι ενδιαφεροντα. ωστοσο δεν ειμαι ορθοδοξη,η μαμα μου ειναι απο αλλη χωρα και θρησκεια. 
> θα με παρακολουθησω κ αλλο να δω τι αλλο μπορει να κανω :p 
> μπορει να το αγχος να δημιουργει τετοιο υπνο? αν και δεν εχω αγχος για κατι. ισως κρίσεις πανικου? η μπορει ναναι νευρολογικο. ο γιατρος μου δεν ξερει ακομα παντως


το άγχος μπορεί να κάνει πολλά αλλα αυτή η περίπτωση δεν είναι άγχος.. υπάρχει κάτι εδώ... που πρέπει να το ερευνήσεις... το πρόβλημα δεν είναι νευρολογικό... και τα ζωντανά όνειρα που βλέπεις ίσος να οφείλονται σε κάποιο ανεξήγητο άγχος που ξεσπάει την ώρα που κοιμάσαι.. αλλα εδώ ύπαρxει ένα κομμάτι υπνοβασίας με καπιο αλλο συνδιασμο... κρισης πανικου δεν ειναι...!! o γιατρος δεν θα βρει κατι...

----------


## giorgos panou

τον κακομοιρο των γκομενο σου σκεφτομαι!! φαντασου να συζητε! και να σε δει ξαφνου ετσι!! απο παραθυρο θα εφευγα!!
ποποο ευτυχως που τοσα χρονια δεν πετυχα κατι τετοιο,,μονο αυτο !!χαχα
σορρυ για τον χαβαλε αλλα δεν ειναι κατις σοβαρο εξαλου κι εσυ καμεις χαβαλε!!
ευχομαι να μην εισαι σε καμια "σαλαμαλεκουμ" χωρα διοτις θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## garida

> το άγχος μπορεί να κάνει πολλά αλλα αυτή η περίπτωση δεν είναι άγχος.. υπάρχει κάτι εδώ... που πρέπει να το ερευνήσεις... το πρόβλημα δεν είναι νευρολογικό... και τα ζωντανά όνειρα που βλέπεις ίσος να οφείλονται σε κάποιο ανεξήγητο άγχος που ξεσπάει την ώρα που κοιμάσαι.. αλλα εδώ ύπαρxει ένα κομμάτι υπνοβασίας με καπιο αλλο συνδιασμο... κρισης πανικου δεν ειναι...!! o γιατρος δεν θα βρει κατι...


και γω σκεφτηκα την υπνοβασια αλλα..δεν σηκωνομαι απτο κρεβατι. επισης το κυριως προβλημα ειναι οτι πνιγομαι και οτι βλεπω πολυ ζωντανα ονειρα...κυριως το πνιγομαι λολ. η θεια μου υπνοβατουσε αλλα αυτη εκανε διαδρομες ολοκληρες χαχα. εγω σκεφτηκα μηπως ειναι νυχτερινη επιληψια

----------


## garida

> τον κακομοιρο των γκομενο σου σκεφτομαι!! φαντασου να συζητε! και να σε δει ξαφνου ετσι!! απο παραθυρο θα εφευγα!!
> ποποο ευτυχως που τοσα χρονια δεν πετυχα κατι τετοιο,,μονο αυτο !!χαχα
> σορρυ για τον χαβαλε αλλα δεν ειναι κατις σοβαρο εξαλου κι εσυ καμεις χαβαλε!!
> ευχομαι να μην εισαι σε καμια "σαλαμαλεκουμ" χωρα διοτις θα εχεις προβλημα


χμμ δεν ξερω τωρα πως να το σχολιασω και αν πρεπει αυτο το σχολιο. δλδ τι προβλημα μπορει να ειχα αν πιστευα στη συγκεκριμενη θρησκεια?

----------


## akis1

> και γω σκεφτηκα την υπνοβασια αλλα..δεν σηκωνομαι απτο κρεβατι. επισης το κυριως προβλημα ειναι οτι πνιγομαι και οτι βλεπω πολυ ζωντανα ονειρα...κυριως το πνιγομαι λολ. η θεια μου υπνοβατουσε αλλα αυτη εκανε διαδρομες ολοκληρες χαχα. εγω σκεφτηκα μηπως ειναι νυχτερινη επιληψια


εε τότε ύπαρxει κάποια κληρονομιά με αυτό... ψαχτώ είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και ταυτόχρονα παράξενο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει...!! αυτό το ότι πνίγεσαι θα μπορούσε να είναι μoρά.. αν είναι νυχτερινή επιληψία θα στο πει ο νευρολόγος μην αγχώνεσαι... ότι και να είναι θα βρεθεί άκρη..!! \

pssst να σκέφτεσαι θετικά...!!!! η δύναμη του μυαλού είναι το μεγαλύτερο πράγμα που μπορεί να ανακάλυψης..!!!

----------


## akis1

> χμμ δεν ξερω τωρα πως να το σχολιασω και αν πρεπει αυτο το σχολιο. δλδ τι προβλημα μπορει να ειχα αν πιστευα στη συγκεκριμενη θρησκεια?


κανένα πρόβλημα δεν θα είχες άραξε... σε τρολλαρει χαχαχ

good vibes...!!!! :cool:

----------


## elpida1983

Καλησπέρα, ελπίζω να είναι κάτι παροδικό , πάντως καλό θα ήταν να το κοιτάξεις και από ψυχικής και από σωματικής απόψεως. Προς το παρόν περίμενε τι θα σου πει ο νευρολόγος και αν μπορείς κάνε μια επίσκεψη και σε έναν ψυχολόγο. Έχω κι εγώ πολύ έντονα και λεπτομερή όνειρα ( ίσως όχι όσο εσύ), αλλά εγώ το αποδίδω σε άγχος (το οποίο έχω πάρα πολύ). Είναι λίγο περίεργο βέβαια να ξεκίνησε έτσι ξαφνικά..ίσως ήταν μετά από κάποιο γεγονός το οποίο μπορεί κι εσύ να μη το θυμάσαι (να μη θέλεις να το θυμάσαι). Όπως και να έχει σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## garida

> Καλησπέρα, ελπίζω να είναι κάτι παροδικό , πάντως καλό θα ήταν να το κοιτάξεις και από ψυχικής και από σωματικής απόψεως. Προς το παρόν περίμενε τι θα σου πει ο νευρολόγος και αν μπορείς κάνε μια επίσκεψη και σε έναν ψυχολόγο. Έχω κι εγώ πολύ έντονα και λεπτομερή όνειρα ( ίσως όχι όσο εσύ), αλλά εγώ το αποδίδω σε άγχος (το οποίο έχω πάρα πολύ). Είναι λίγο περίεργο βέβαια να ξεκίνησε έτσι ξαφνικά..ίσως ήταν μετά από κάποιο γεγονός το οποίο μπορεί κι εσύ να μη το θυμάσαι (να μη θέλεις να το θυμάσαι). Όπως και να έχει σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!


ναι ισως κατι το υποσυνειδητο το προκαλεσε. εχω περασει αγχη και γω αλλα οπως ολοι μας,οχι κατι ιδιαιτερο. να δεχτω ως ενα σημειο το αγχος οτι προκαλει εφιαλτες κτλ. ο νευρολογος ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενος, ειναι και ελλαδα και δεν μπορει αμεσα να με δει. χαμουλης. ελπιζω να μη τυρανιεσε με εφιαλτες και απλα ναναι εντονα τα δικα σου!
α!τα ειπα και στον ψυχιατρο μου και με εκνευρισε ο βλακας. η απαντηση του ηταν τελειος ασχετη...με ρωτησε αν τα ειχα απο μικρη και οτι μπορει ναναι διπολικη η σχιζοειδης. ηθελα να τον βρισω. κρατηθηκα διοτι ημεθα και κυριες

----------


## garida

το χαβα σου εσυ :p αν εννοεις αυτη τη παραλυση...πως τη λενε δεν θυμαμαι...αλλα εννοειται πως την εχω και αυτη χαχαχα
και ο νευρολογος μου φανηκε να το θεωρει ενδιαφερον. εγω οχι τοσο. νομισε μηπως ειναι καποιο σπανιο ειδος ησυχων ημικρανιων...καπως ετσι τοπε...φυσικα τα φαρμακα δεν με πιασανε οποτε τζιφος η διαγνωση

----------


## giorgos panou

συγνωμη αλλα δεν τρολαρω! -μαλον δεν τρολαρω πολυ- διοτις ειχα την τυχη - η την ατυχια - να ζησω στην κατα τα αλλα πολυ ομορφη Μεση Ανατωλη κι δεν ειναι τοσο ρωμαντικα τα πραματα για τις γυναικες!! ειδικα μολις γινουν γυναικες!! εκει, ξαφνου απο ενα πεδακι που χερετε το πεχνιδι ανεμελα στους δρομους!! οπου σαν κοριτσακι μπορει να απολαμβανει την στοργη και την αγαπη της οικογενειας του ! -ισως και πιο πολυ απο χωρες της δυσης - ξαφνου λοιπον απο εκει που φορα οτι θελει κι πεζει με αγορακια!! ξαφνου λοιπον βαζει την γυναικεια στολη του ΖΟΡΟ! απαγωρευετε να εχει συναναστροφες με αγορια εκτως οικογενειας κι για να βγει εξω , ακομα κι για να παει στην αγωρα παει με συνοδεια!! 
Αν καμω λαθος πες το μου διοτις σε 4 χωρες οπου εζησα ετσι ηταν!! βεβαια αν σκεφτω απο την αλλη πλευρα, ειδικα εκει, αν εισαι ανδρας περνας υπερωχα!! αληθεια, θα ηθελα πολη να ζουσα εκει μονιμα!! θα ειχα μια γυναικα καλη μαγειρισα, θα ειχα μια γυναικα!, καλη στις δουλειες του σπιτιου! , αλλη μια καλη , μορφωμενη να καμει φορολογικες δηλωσεις κι να ασχολειτε με τα της τεχνολογιας, μια γυναικαρα τελος για τις σαρκικες απολαυσεις!! και φυσηκα τα εξωδα ολα, τα πληρωνει το κρατος!! ειναι το πιο ομορφο μερος για αντρα, τεμπελη!!
Να αναφερθω κι το οτι σε καποιες απο αυτες τις χωρες, αν μεγαλωνα ενα αγορι, να γινει βομβιστης αυτοκτωνιας!!! , θα επερνα μια καλη αμοιβη λογο του οτι θα εκανα "μαρτηρα" τον γιο μου?ε??
εχω αδικο?????

----------


## Sonia

Ο κάθε γιατρός τα βλέπει από την μεριά της ειδικότητας του Γαρίδα, για αυτό σου είπα για Ιατρείο Μελέτης Ύπνου. Νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με τις φάσεις του ύπνου αυτό που παθαίνεις. Φυσικά η κάθε ειδικότητα δεν είναι άσχετη, δηλαδή μπορεί πράγματι να σε έχει ενοχλήσει κάτι ή απλά να βιώνεις μία αλλαγή στην ζωή σου και να επηρεάζει τον ύπνο σου ακόμα κι αν εσύ δεν το συνειδητοποιείς. Ή μπορεί να έχεις ζωηρή φαντασία και να μην ηρεμείς ούτε και στον ύπνο σου ας πούμε να το πω λίγο χοντρικά, αν και το αίσθημα πνιγμού μάλλον σε κάτι που σε έχει απασχολήσει αρνητικά παραπέμπει.

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, ο αδερφός μου από πολύ μικρός είχε χρόνια που έβλεπε έντονα όνειρα και εφιάλτες και έκανε ανήσυχο ύπνο. Παιδάκι τον θυμάμαι πάντα μαμάκια και φοβητσιάρη, μετά έγινε ζώον. lol Συχνά ξυπνούσε κλαίγοντας και ήταν σε φάση κουκουρούκου και δεν μας αναγνώριζε καν. Κάποιες φορές υπνοβατούσε κιόλας και την άλλη μέρα δεν θυμόταν τίποτα. Μία μόνο φορά θυμήθηκε έναν πολύπλοκο εφιάλτη στο περίπου που περιελάμβανε κάτι οικογενειακούς φίλους κι όλη την οικογένεια και ότι κατα κάποιο τρόπο τον αφήναμε μόνο του. Ανασφάλεια έβγαζε δηλαδή. Αργότερα, όντας παιδί πολύ ζωηρό κι αρχίζοντας να παίρνει τα πάνω του, τσακωνόταν στον ύπνο του συνεχώς. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ονειρευόταν, αλλά πήγαινε το βρισίδι και το κλωτσομπουνίδι σύννεφο μες στον ύπνο του. Να καταλάβεις τότε κοιμόμασταν στο ίδιο δωμάτιο και ανάμεσα στα κρεββάτια μας υπήρχε ένα κομοδίνο. Ε, μία φορά ξυπνάω με έντονο πόνο στο πόδι και τι να δω; Ο αδερφός μου έχει γυρίσει ανάποδα στο κρεββάτι του, το μισό του σώμα βρίσκεται σχεδόν στον αέρα και το κεφάλι του βρίσκεται στο δικό μου κρεββάτι και μου δαγκώνει το πόδι. Όλα αυτά στον ύπνο του, έτσι; Ευτυχώς λίγο καιρό μετά αλλάξαμε δωμάτια και μπορούσα να κοιμάμαι κι εγώ σαν άνθρωπος, οι γονείς μου τα τραβούσαν όλα μετά. Πάντως όταν μπήκε για τα καλά στην εφηβεία, που πλέον είχε αποκτήσει αυτοπεποίθηση και παρέες και έγινε αναίσθητος και γαϊδούρι lol , ε, μετά κοπήκαν όλα αυτά από μόνα τους. Και τουφεκιές να ρίχνεις τώρα δεν ξυπνάει, κοιμάται σαν τούβλο. Τότε παιδοψυχολόγοι, ιατρεία ύπνου και τα σχετικά δεν υπήρχαν ούτε στην φαντασία μας, ωστόσο όπου κι αν απευθύνθηκαν οι γονείς μου, παιδίατρους, νευρολόγους, παπάδες, θειάδες και ξέρω κι εγώ που αλλού, ο καθένας έλεγε το μακρύ του και το κοντό του και τίποτα δεν βοήθησε...

----------


## garida

ειχα παει μικρη σε εργαστηρι υπνου γιατι νομισαν ειχα θεμα με τον υπνο επειδη ειχα τεραστιες αμυγδαλες. τοτε δεν ειχαν βρει τπτ. τωρα θα μου πεις περασαν και δεκαετιες απο τοτε.. ειναι λιγο κουλο να βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου να κοιμαται παντως..οταν ερθω ελλαδα θα παω στο γιατρο μου. εδω μεχρι να βρω τη σωστη ειδικοτητα θα παρει πανω απο χρονο και αν...ιδιωτικα ειναι χιλαδιες ευρω ουτε καν :p 
χτες ειχα καλο υπνο. βεβαια ολο τεντωνομαι μεσα στον υπνο μου και το χερι μου ολο κανει σπαστικες κινησεις. αλλα καλυτερα απτο να πνιγομαι

----------


## ioannis2

Είχες πολύ άσχημο παρελθόν (αρνητικά βιώματα) γι αυτό έχεις άσχημο ύπνο και τόσο ζωντανά όνειρα. Εκεί είναι η αιτία! 

Η μνήμη δουλεύει με άλλο τρόπο όταν κοιμόμαστε και ανάλογα με το πόσο οδυνηρά είναι αυτά που την γεμίζουν εκδηλώνεται, γίνεται ένα ξέσπασμα μέσα στη σκέψη το οποίο δε χωράει μέσα σ' αυτή και βγαίνει προς τα έξω. Και βγαίνει σωματικά ενώ είμαστε σε ύπνο, δλδ με κραυγες, άσχημο ροχαλητό, ανασηκωματα, απότομες κινήσεις.

----------


## garida

> Είχες πολύ άσχημο παρελθόν (αρνητικά βιώματα) γι αυτό έχεις άσχημο ύπνο και τόσο ζωντανά όνειρα. Εκεί είναι η αιτία! 
> 
> Η μνήμη δουλεύει με άλλο τρόπο όταν κοιμόμαστε και ανάλογα με το πόσο οδυνηρά είναι αυτά που την γεμίζουν εκδηλώνεται, γίνεται ένα ξέσπασμα μέσα στη σκέψη το οποίο δε χωράει μέσα σ' αυτή και βγαίνει προς τα έξω. Και βγαίνει σωματικά ενώ είμαστε σε ύπνο, δλδ με κραυγες, άσχημο ροχαλητό, ανασηκωματα, απότομες κινήσεις.


δεν ειχα καμια τραυματικη εμπειρια. η ζωη μου ηταν ηρεμη. πως εβγαλες τοσο αυθαιρετα αυτο το συμπερασμα? μπορει ναναι η ευκολη λυση να λεμε οτι φταιει το ασχημο παρελθον για ολα. αλλα.............δεν εχω κανενα ασχημο παρελθον.

----------


## ioannis2

.....τότε μπορεί να σαι υπερκινητική, όπως ένα φίλο που, το βράδυ κάθε μισή ώρα σηκώνεται κι άσε που βρίσκει πράγματα να κάνει μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα κι έπειτα να κοιμηθεί. Ούτε αυτός είχε οποιοδήποτε άσχημο παρελθόν, κάθε άλλο. Η καθημερινότητα του είναι το "αυτού ο κώλος του δεν κάθεται σ' ένα τόπο".

----------


## garida

εγω δεν το καταλαβαινω απλα οτι σηκωνομαι και καθομαι στο κρεβατι :P δεν υπαρχει πιο τεμπελης ανθρωπος απο μενα, ειμαι ακριβος το αντιθετο του φιλου σου.

----------


## elis

Ησουν κροκοδειλοσ κροκοδειλοσ ο ερωτασ μασ ητανε επωδυνοσ

----------


## giorgos panou

συγνωμη! αλλα το ονειρο στον καθε ενα απο εμας κι στο κοσμο ολο συμφωνα με την επιτημονικη κοινωτης ειναι περι του 1/8. δλδη ' αν σε εναν που κοιματε 8 ωρες κανωνηκα, απο αυτες τα ονειρα κραταν μονο γυρο στην 1 ωρα! ολο το υπολοιπο ειναι χαλαρωση, στιγμες μεταβατηκες , κι δυαφωρα αλλα ,οπως στιγμες αναλγισιας, παντως η ερευνα ελεγε οτι ονειρα βλεπουμε γυρο στην 1 ωρα απο τις ωχτο! 
Αν το παραπανω ισχυει τωτες, εσυ , θα πρεπει λογικα στην καταγραφη σου να θυμασαι καποιες απο τις "ποζες" που περνεις στην καμερα, η μαλον καποιες απο τις ωκινησεις σου! 
Οταν εκανες την εγραφη του βιντεο τι φοραγες? πιτσαμουλες? η εισουν με εσωρουχα?

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ησουν κροκοδειλοσ κροκοδειλοσ ο ερωτασ μασ ητανε επωδυνοσ


 αν θυμαμαι καλα εχω πετυχει κι αλλου τετοιο βιντεο , ειχα δει και στο"pornhub" μια ομορφη κοπελα οπου τραβαγε βιντεο τον εαυτο της το βραδυ οπου κοιμοταν!! φοραγε μονο εσωρουχα και , εγραφε στα σχολια ,απο κατω οτι δεν θυμωταν οσα εκαμε! αυτη εκαμε καποιες πολυ ανατριχιαστικες κινησεις.!! δεν συνεχιζω διοτις θα με "μπαναρουν¨κι θα χουν δικιο

----------


## garida

επειδη αρχιζουν και ξεφευγουν τα σχολια...και παιρνει αλλη εκταση με την οποια δεν ειμαι συμφωνη και δεν αισθανομαι ανετα.....


ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΝΤ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΟΚΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΙ?

----------


## elis

Ρε γιωργο ειπαμε να το αλαφρυνουμε λιγο ηρεμησε

----------


## Sonia

garida αισθάνεσαι πολύ κουρασμένη την άλλη μέρα; Πως σε επηρεάζει όλο αυτό; Θέλω να πω μπορεί να έχεις αυτά στον ύπνο σου αλλά να μην σε επηρεάζει ιδιαίτερα στην καθημερινότητά σου κι επειδή σου μπήκε η ιδέα να το ψάξεις, ξαφνικά τώρα να το σκέφτεσαι πολύ μέσα στην μέρα κι εκεί που δεν είχες θέμα να ανησυχείς υπερβολικά και να παίρνει παραπάνω διαστάσεις από αυτές που έχει πραγματικά. Δες το πιο ψύχραιμα είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## garida

> garida αισθάνεσαι πολύ κουρασμένη την άλλη μέρα; Πως σε επηρεάζει όλο αυτό; Θέλω να πω μπορεί να έχεις αυτά στον ύπνο σου αλλά να μην σε επηρεάζει ιδιαίτερα στην καθημερινότητά σου κι επειδή σου μπήκε η ιδέα να το ψάξεις, ξαφνικά τώρα να το σκέφτεσαι πολύ μέσα στην μέρα κι εκεί που δεν είχες θέμα να ανησυχείς υπερβολικά και να παίρνει παραπάνω διαστάσεις από αυτές που έχει πραγματικά. Δες το πιο ψύχραιμα είναι η γνώμη μου.


ναι παντα νυσταζω. αλλα ειμαι και τεμπελα :P 
ειναι πολλοι λογοι που με κανανε να το ψαξω και φταιει και ο βλακας ο ψυχιατρος μου. ο οποιος ολα τα μεγενθυνει και νομιζω με επηρεασε.

----------


## Vox

> ναι παντα νυσταζω. αλλα ειμαι και τεμπελα :P 
> ειναι πολλοι λογοι που με κανανε να το ψαξω και φταιει και ο βλακας ο ψυχιατρος μου. ο οποιος ολα τα μεγενθυνει και νομιζω με επηρεασε.


Έχεις δοκιμάσει γεμμοθεραπεία; Ίσως να σε βοηθούσε σ' ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο παρενεργειες απο κατι σταγονες για τη μυτη ειχα και εγω αυτο να πεταγομαι απ το κρεβατι 

αμυγδαλες ειχα και εγω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι ενοεις με αυτο μαλον οχι αυτο που σκεφτηκα

----------


## Macgyver

Mουχει τυχει εμενα νεωτερος , διεσχισα υπνοβατωντας ολο το σπιτι , και εφτασα στο δωματιο των γονεων , και κατι ψαχουλευα στα παπουτσια του πατερα μου !!!...........................και στην αδελφη μου εχει τυχει νεωτερη , που μεναμε μαζι , ανοιγει την πορτα του δωματιου μου και ρωταει με υφος αγριεμενο , και γουρλωμενα ματια ' που ειναι ο Αγγελος ( αυτος ειμαι γω ) ' ελα της λεω , κοφτην πλακα , μου αμολαει μια βρισια , και εφυγε .......την αλλη μερα δεν θυμοταν τιποτα , οπως κι εγω , ουτε ανησυχησε κανεις .....υπνοβατης λεω ..... .....δεν ξαναγινε εκτοτε τιποτα .......

----------

